# taking ohs name



## princessellie

is anyone not taking their OHs name, im not sure what to do yet, i HATE my inlaws with a passion, theyve really gone out of their way to make me feel shit and i dont really want to be associated with them, name wise or otherwise, pauls upset cos he says its HIS name im taking , not the ILs, but he doesnt see that there really is no difference between the two :dohh:

i also really like my surname as my dad gave me it when he adopted me and i feel kind of cheeky getting rid of it to have their name

maybe im just being stupid, i dont know, atm he is refusing to take my name and im refusing to take his but i want us all to have the same name, as a family, i just wish it didnt have to be their name :nope:


----------



## twiggy56

I have the same situation with the 'not getting on with the in-laws' thing...so makes me not want to take his name...

but as you say, OH has said he would be quite offended...:shrug:

Plus his last name is Italian and its constantly getting mis-pronounced so I know im in for a lifetime for spelling and pronunciation mistakes!!! :growlmad: :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

why dont you double barrel it? So you have the best of both worlds?


----------



## marley2580

I'm not taking OHs name. I hate his name and can't see myself with it. Plus it's MY name, why the hell should I give up my name? I asked him if he would take my name and he said no, I just said 'well then, point proved'.


----------



## Tiff

I'm traditional. :blush: So I'll be taking his last name. I think everyone has to do what they are comfortable with. Could you put a hyphen between your last name and his as a compromise perhaps? :hugs:


----------



## HollieQ

I don't want to take dh's name either! But I think I will feel like I have to...


----------



## NuKe

i feel the same. I'm a Crozier, not a Hutchinson!! I really wish i had thought about this when poppy was born though, she's hutchinson and i shud have double-barrelled her name. oh doesnt even want to entertain the idea of him taking mine. :grr:


----------



## princessellie

thats what pauls like, the babies both have my name so id be changing all three of ours, would be much easier for him just to take mine but he wont x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

im not taking my OH's name he is taking mine instead xx


----------



## honeybee2

I cant wait to be mrs fletcher!!! xx


----------



## deafgal01

That wasn't an issue with my DH. He was cool with me keeping my last name and adding his on to the end of it with - in between our last names.


----------



## lillypiesmummy

we are double barreling as a compromise, cos i cant stand his dad and it annoyed me that i would have the same last name as him lol


----------



## Kirsti

Ahh i cant wait to be Mrs Crossan! my dad took my mums name tho! xx


----------



## Tasha

I gave Morgan his dad's surname, then took it when we got married. I regret it soooo much, I hate his parents, they are just nasty and well urgh, we have not seen them in 3 years. So I want me and the children to have my parents surname but because I cant change Honey's I would feel like I am losing a connection to her. So I might double barrel all our names. 

Think about it a lot cos you dont want regrets, personally I would double barrel your names. :flower:


----------



## princessellie

do i double barrell the kids names aswell then? x


----------



## princessellie

and does pauls name become double barrelled aswell? x


----------



## Tiff

I don't think the man double barrels it unless he wants to? But I've known kids who have the same as their Moms who have double barrelled it. :)


----------



## Tasha

You dont have to do either, I would because I want them to have my parents name but also keep their connection to their sister, Matt has said he will too just to keep us all with the same name.


----------



## MissKM

hiya girls...im not taking my OH's name, my OH's family reckon im not marrying him untill i agree to take his name but theres no way on earth im having it.

ive got my own name and i love my name (luckily) im not giving it up for anyone. OH said he wouldnt take my name either so i think its only fair we both keep our own names...if hes not willing to even consider mine then he cant moan that i wont take his!! xx


----------



## Maid Marian

My husband's family are horrible people, and we don't see any of them anymore, and so we really debated about whether to carry on using his surname .. but in the end we did. Why don't you and OH pick a whole new surname for both of you, and your new family?


----------



## MissKM

mainly cause i love my name and i cant think of anything else id want it to be. he accepted that i wont take his name, he wasnt happy about it but he wasnt devastated either...but i think thats cause he realised that he wouldnt be willing to change his. x


----------



## princessellie

hmm im just not sure what to do, you know when you double barrell your names? which is the name its more commonly shortened to? x


----------



## deafgal01

It depends. Like if I get invitations and cards from people for both my DH and me, they use his last name. I sign my checks with both last names. Occasionally I will sign only with my last name. It's a good feeling to know I can pick which last name to use whenever I feel like it.


----------



## lucy_x

I cant stand my OHs parents, We havent spoken to them in over 2 years but this is still the reason me & OH wont get married, Its something we fight upon reguraly :blush:
AMari has my second name, so if we were to get married, i would keep my name, he can do as he pleases :lol:


----------



## Vickie

Legally my name was never changed (immigration paperwork had to be filed in my name as that's what all my documentation was under). I really don't have any plans to change it now, hubby would probably like me to but he's not upset that I've chosen not to.


----------



## JessdueJan

I really want to keep mine..I'm not sure why, I'm just attached to it. Plus the name Jessica Barrett makes me think of Jessica Rabbit from who framed Roger Rabbit :dohh: 
Wish I'd given LO my name...


----------



## Lisa84

I absolutely cannot wait to be Mrs Ashley. I love my current last name and will be sad to lose it because im the an only child so it ends with me but i still cant wait!!
Even tho we have been together a while and already have a home and will hopefully have a child by the time the wedding gets here i cant help thinking it represents the start of our life. Its hard to explain really. 
Plus i want the same last name as my children so want to be an Ashley :) xx


----------



## charmedlassie

I'm undecided tbh. I like my name, I like being a part of my family, I don't want to join his...which is just his mum really!


----------



## Feltzy

I'll be taking OH's and I'm glad because his sounds great with my name and my surname is pretty rubbish! I'm quite traditional anyway though and both my kids have his name so I can't wait to be the same as all of them.


----------



## princessellie

see thats the thing, im quite traditional aswell and i want to take his name but i just hate his family so much and theyve been so horrible to me :( x


----------



## Feltzy

princessellie said:


> see thats the thing, im quite traditional aswell and i want to take his name but i just hate his family so much and theyve been so horrible to me :( x

I see what you mean but just because you have the same surname as his family it doesn't mean you have to be part of them, just concentrate on your family and forget everyone else. Its about you two :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

the main thing is, i had a fight with them a while back and they were going on like the kids will always be *ohs surname*'s but you never will be...the kids have got my surname and i dont want them having their surname either :dohh: why couldnt i just have normal inlaws who actually let people have a different opinion sometimes lol x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I am changing my name in 3 weeks. This will be BEFORE the wedding. Which is kind of weird lol x


----------



## AP

princessellie said:


> the main thing is, i had a fight with them a while back and they were going on like the kids will always be *ohs surname*'s but you never will be...the kids have got my surname and i dont want them having their surname either :dohh: why couldnt i just have normal inlaws who actually let people have a different opinion sometimes lol x

I can really relate to that hun. I'm married now and did take his surname, and changed LO's surname too.

The IL's dont know we are married (long story) but they've just found out LO's name has changed. It makes me fizz thinking they must think im an outsider.

I need to remind myself it will probably piss them off if they find my surname is same as theirs now and theres nothing they can do..... :rofl: all in good time :haha:


----------



## princessellie

haha yeh thats true x


----------



## AP

Yeah, just think how miffed they will be that if you take their name theres sod all they can do about it lol


----------



## princessellie

lmao, see its a good point but then its like, im taking his name to piss them off, not cos i want to, iyswim? x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

why not have both? I am?


----------



## Jin

I'm so glad I don't have to think about this. H2b and I both have the same sir name :wacko: Completely coincidental LOL. There were a few raised eyebrows when we went to give notice :blush:


----------



## princessellie

haha thatd make life so much easier x


----------



## honeybee2

haha they raised eyebrows at our too because my OH is a teacher but im still at teacher training so im classed as a 'student'. Ye that was funny xx


----------



## princessellie

:rofl: i got housewife written on mine i think, she went trhough along list of what i could have, homemaker, mother etc lol x


----------

